# tuna hunting?



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

My fishing buddy anI are leaving 1:00am sunday morn looking for the tuna bite .

We are in a 31" baby blue cape horny horn. Any suggestions?:hungry


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

I just got back from the rigs and the tuna bite was slow and the water was clean green, Oh ya watch those scattered storms we got caught in a monster storm on the way in and it sucked!!!


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

i really hope that you guys are not going out in a 31 inch cape horn because that is going to be kind of scary looking for tuna that are bigger than your boat... just giving ya shit...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

hahahaha 31 inch cape horn. that's what i'm talking about.

head to horn


----------



## ccustom43 (Jun 29, 2008)

Go to double nipple, put lines in troll to loyds ridge


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

> *ccustom43 (8/2/2008)*Go to double nipple, put lines in troll to loyds ridge


If your at lloyds ridge in a 31' cape horn... thats not trolling thats called adrift:hotsun


----------

